# fiamma bikerack fixing



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi all,

looking to add two further carriers to our bike rack so it can carry four bikes.

Having looked at the model specifications the rack is capable of taking the four bikes, however during checking that the carrier is fitted to the van correctly I have noticed on the near side there are two bolts on the top and bottom bracket, these bolts go through the van wall and have a plate and nuts on the inside to secure. 

On the off side there is only one bolt that goes through top and bottom brackets and the remaining holes have a screw inserted that doesn't penetrate the inside wall.

it looks like the reason the srew has been used is that if hole had been drilled it would be in line with the bathroom partition.

my main question is, is there any structural material behind the back panel that would enable the screw to bite into and would the lack of the two securing bolts be a problem when carrying four bikes?

by the way our van is a 2010 bessacarr e660

thanks

chris


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , you should take in mind , that the rear of yr van has a certain maximum draft force permitted. I´d highly recommend to ask yr bessacarr dealer for the limits to be obeyed. possibly it might become necessary to change the plates on the inside to larger ones !!!


Jan


----------



## yachtie83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
Hope you have resolved all your issues re bike rack. We have Bessacarr E560 and had the wrong bike rack fitted by a dealer that was regarded as dangerous by Fammia. 
Swift technical can email you the constructional drawing of your rear wall and the location of the internal structure that the CORRECT bike rack should be used to span these. The dealer failed to do this first time round and just fitted one they had in stock

For interest our rack was replaced and van re sprayed. The thought of a loaded bike rack parting company on the motorway is just horrendous. 

Yachtie83


----------

